# Fav face primer



## Tatyiona (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a good foundation primer, I prefer one with a SPF but I heard primers with SPF reduce the quality. I'm a NC45 and I have dry skin.


----------



## DaniCakes (Aug 6, 2010)

You should definitely try Make Up For Ever's HD primer. The white one. It is excellent. Since you have dry skin, you should try the elixir also. It's supposed to boost hydration by something like 500%. Check out the MUFE website. You can buy a trial size for $15 from Sephora or buy the sampler box with the elixir, primer, and hd powder in it for $29. I also use Smashbox's photofinish primer. I really like that one too. Hope this helps.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tatyiona* 

 
_I'm looking for a good foundation primer, I prefer one with a SPF but I heard primers with SPF reduce the quality. I'm a NC45 and I have dry skin._


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 6, 2010)

I just started using Laura Geller's Spackle and I'm loving it.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 6, 2010)

Another fan of the *Smashbox Photofinish Primer* here. I also have dry skin but sometimes get an oily T-zone in the summer so I use it sparingly in those areas. 

I'd like to try the MUFE primers as I've read some good reviews about them.


----------



## she (Aug 6, 2010)

imo MAC makes the best primer with an SPF-- a real value add to the makeup collection.


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 8, 2010)

I am loving the new Loreal Studio Secrets Prefecting Base!


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 10, 2010)

When I can be bothered with primer, I prefer to use the MAC Prep + Prime with SPF 50.  I find that it holds up very well compared to others that I've tried.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 12, 2010)

Since you said dry skin, I say Laura Mercier's primer. It's hydrating, but still leaves a natural matte finish. No spf though. If your moisturizer has spf that's better because you can apply a more generous amount and get better protection before you apply makeup.


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I second the Laura Mercier Hydrating primer. If you are looking for one with SPF, try Stila Hydrating Primer with SpF 15 I believe. Makeup For Ever also has a primer called UV Prime I believe with SPF 50. All are available at Sephora.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been using Smashbox for years, but I recently got a free trial of the Nars primer and while it feels great on my skin it doesn't really make a difference to my makeup longevity or application. So, I wouldn't recommend Nars over Smashbox.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been using Avon's MagiX face perfector and loving it! It has been good for my oily skin


----------

